# Not sure whats wrong, picture included



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

I think it might have been burned by the heater, but i've also seen white stringy poop (internal parasites).

It's in a 30 gallon by itself now, treated with melafix and salt.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Wow, that looks beatup, almost frozen looking. Sorry I'm not the person to ask just had to comment.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

YIKES!!!! that looks really bad. I would do as you already did with adding melafix and salt. up the temperature a lot. i don't know about the internal parasite thing right now, but it does appear to have a fungal problem.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

That poor fish.. don't up the temp too much because you could get a problem with fungus, as it loves warm water. maybe a max. of 78-80F. Good luck!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

im not sureabout htis one, i know someone on this forum has to know tho, also dont give up on him, p's can heal amazingly, how long has this been going on for?


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i've just noticed it the last day or two, but it really developed today. that flap of fungus or whatever is about the size of a dime, its barely hanging on to the fish. he is not very active at all.

i've seperated him from the rest of the pack, since he is by far in the worst condition. the others have been moved to the bigger 125gal divided. one or two of the other ones have minor problems, but i've added salt and hope the better water quality of the 125 will help them heal up. they are still quite active.

they were all in a 30 gal temporarily, but i guess the filtration is not enough for 10 little Ps. hopefully keeping them in the 125 will fix that problem.

might have been contracted through feeders (never gonna use feeders again).


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

more pics


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dude he looks REALLY bad... i would think about euthanizing him...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy christ. It looks like it could be ich, but can ich get that bad so quickly??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Holy christ. It looks like it could be ich, but can ich get that bad so quickly??


 it does,.. i just noticed the white spots... its ich combined with a fungal infection...

hows he doing? Any change?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Holy christ. It looks like it could be ich, but can ich get that bad so quickly??
> ...


 wow i agree. it looks like a combination of ich and fungus. melafix and salt and pray. do not euthanize him, give him time to make a comeback. Ps will amaze you at how they can heal.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Genin said:


> wow i agree. it looks like a combination of ich and fungus. melafix and salt and pray. do not euthanize him, give him time to make a comeback. Ps will amaze you at how they can heal.


 uh huh, also is the pictures really bad quality and make it look worse, cause sorry but if i didnt know id think that was a dead fish, but dont worry if u keep him apart ass the salt and melafix he should do okay i think


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

oh my


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*W*







*W*

with the ich all the help i can offer is *this article* scroll about 1/3 the way down. lots of water changes and replace the proper

amount of med or salt which ever way you go to treat it, also with ich seein how it gets hard for them

to take in oxygen and air pump in the tank awt to help alot, dim the lights, and keep him away

from high traffic areas to help keep down his stress

and good luck man i hope everything works out ok

some added stuff to look at *dont use feeders*


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

he's looking better at least, added my airpump to the tank for my oxygen.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

from what ive seen with my p's, its fungus related.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Worse I've seen.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

rip


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Sunman222 said:


> rip


 sh*t. sorry man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It was probably for the best he looked pretty rough.

Why did you let him get that bad before treating him?








That just dosen't happen overnight.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry for the loss


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

red-elong said:


> It was probably for the best he looked pretty rough.
> 
> Why did you let him get that bad before treating him?
> 
> ...


 yeah. That just happened in two days?

Sorry man but he looks fucked up.


----------

